
Congress Probes Secretive “Doctor Patient Unity” Group - James_Henry
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-health-202/2019/09/17/the-health-202-congress-is-probing-secretive-groups-opposing-medical-billing-reforms/5d7fd3e2602ff171a5d735fd/
======
James_Henry
It's clear that there's a lot of money to be made by health care providers by
giving service out of network.

